# Florida Woman Disappears During  Costa Rica Vacation....



## vevster (Dec 5, 2018)

I found  this story so sad.  Her dad and brother went there to look for her.  They ended up waiting out said a morgue from the early morning only being allowed to identify the body after 11pm.


https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/article222626615.html


----------



## Kiowa (Dec 5, 2018)

Been following this story...often the body is classified as evidence, and they won't let the family see it..

This happened to a friend of mine, her only son was stabbed to death...they said his body was evidence, and it was days before they allowed her to actually identify him..


----------



## vevster (Dec 5, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> Been following this story...often the body is classified as evidence, and they won't let the family see it..
> 
> This happened to a friend of mine, her only son was stabbed to death...they said his body was evidence, and it was days before they allowed her to actually identify him..


On tv shows, you get the idea they want the ID ASAP. From reading the accounts she left the original resort she stayed at with her sister in law to go to that air B nB for the last night.


----------



## nysister (Dec 6, 2018)

Terrible. I was hoping she had just taken off to be alone. I hope they find and prosecute her killer.


----------

